# A Mixed Message



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Printed in large, easily readable letters on the packaging face of my recently purchased skillet are the words "Dishwasher safe ..."

On the reverse of that same bit of packaging it says "This cookware is NOT dishwasher safe. Using it in the dishwasher will void your entire warranty." 

:crazy: Shel


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

What brand/model?

It's OK to shame stupid corporations in public.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how'd I react :crazy:. Maybe you aught to call the manufacturer :lol:. I'd like to know what they say.


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Ha! so one message came from engineering and the other from the marketing dept.:smiles:
Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's a Farberware Millennium 10" Nonstick skillet.

It's also interesting to note that the front of the packaging material says the pan is oven safe to 400-degrees while elsewhere I read that it's oven safe to 350-degrees.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I may do just that, mostly out of curiosity about the response as I've no intention of putting the pot in the dishwasher. I'll start by sending them an email and see what, if any, reply is generated.

Shel


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

Please keep us informed, Shel, I'd love to hear how they explain that one!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe they were stating that the packing box is dishwasher safe, but the skillet is not.:lol:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I went to the website Farberware Cookware Home, and couldn't find a way to contact customer support. Lot's of FAQs and other stuff, but no way to actually contact the company, either by email or a phone number, etc. If someone wants to cruise over to the site and see if they can find a way to contact Farberware, please do so. Maybe I missed the link. However, I do have an 800 number that was printed on the packaging, so all is not lost.

Shel


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

*Customer Support*
To quickly find answers to your cooking cleaning or warranty questions search our interactive knowledge base of Frequently Asked Questions or Submit A Question to our experienced Customer Service Department. 
*Call Us* 
Telephone: 800 809-7166
Days: Monday through Friday 
Hours: 7:00 a.m. through 5:00 p.m. Pacific time


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe they want you to put it into the dishwasher, and then point to the other message saying it voids your warranty. That way they can sell you another pan!

Great marketing gimmick!

doc


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The large print giveth and the small print taketh away :lol:

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

like many food prep items, the pan is safe in the dishwasher, but putting it there degrades some of the properties.
I hand wash everything, and have no dishwasher at all.


----------

